# kds detailing - black mazda RX7 race car



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi guys :wave:

this was one of those cars were it was do the best we can , and dont go mad as its a race car and will get damaged again , from a few years back .

i dont need any words for this one or explaining which are before and afters so here goes :lol:



































































































































































































































































































































































































































































sometimes pictures do all the talking :thumb:

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## samm (May 19, 2006)

Holy moly, you really are a master at what you do.


----------



## Car Key (Mar 20, 2007)

STUNNING turn around!!! :doublesho Would love to here about the procedure/products used.


----------



## fizzle86 (Apr 1, 2010)

Lovely stuff beast of a car too


----------



## -damon- (Aug 19, 2010)

just been looking at all your write ups recently and some of your work is by far the best i have ever seen,so much attention to detail,keep up the good work :thumb:


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Fantastic turnaround


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

you are the man!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

Car Key said:


> STUNNING turn around!!! :doublesho Would love to here about the procedure/products used.


do you know what nothing special really ,

i do remember the paint being butter soft , which is why i think someone managed to put so much buufer marks in the paint ,

that one was 3m yellow on 3m yellow pad , finished 3m blue and blue pad , and then just a coat of klass sealent thats it .

HTH kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

samm said:


> Holy moly, you really are a master at what you do.





fizzle86 said:


> Lovely stuff beast of a car too





-damon- said:


> just been looking at all your write ups recently and some of your work is by far the best i have ever seen,so much attention to detail,keep up the good work :thumb:





Scrim-1- said:


> Fantastic turnaround





bleek said:


> you are the man!!!!!!!!!!!1


Big thank you to you all :thumb:

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## blackS2000 (Aug 4, 2010)

Well I'm gobstacked again and , yes , I still hate to say it:wave: 

Just 1 question : why not Gtechniq ?


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

blackS2000 said:


> Well I'm gobstacked again and , yes , I still hate to say it:wave:
> 
> Just 1 question : why not Gtechniq ?


Lol hi mate ,

a few reasons ,it was a few years back when G techniq was not very public then only a few people had heard of them i had not , the cost factor its was a tidy up to undo the mess from another guy machine correcting it so cost was involved , and lastly its a race car and i do mean a race car it got dropped off by the owner after just after an advent at a local rally cross track , he wanted looking good the next week for brighton speed trials .

HTH kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Peach (Jun 20, 2006)

Nice work on an awesome car - always wanted a '7


----------



## liam99 (Dec 29, 2009)

Great work.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

great work... I have noticed recently that Black Jap cars always look a mess! Doubt I'd ever want to own one with paint like butter


----------



## the_names_james (Dec 17, 2010)

Peach said:


> Nice work on an awesome car - always wanted a '7


+1

Top job :thumb:


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Amazing work there fella :thumb: :argie:


----------



## Philb1965 (Jun 29, 2010)

Looked at one of these in a showroom in 95......I still want one, fantastic work.


----------



## RobP (Oct 1, 2006)

Amazing turnaround for a so called "tidy up" Its stunning


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

I do like those cars and that was in a right mess. I imagine some bloke has just attacked it with G3 and left it. Top job mate.

Francis


----------



## andy60m (Oct 21, 2009)

Absolute top work. But i really wanted to see the engine those vents gave a hint their might be something special under there...


----------



## HannaH (Mar 4, 2010)

nice work :thumb:


----------



## tom-225 (Aug 30, 2009)

Absolute beast there, you most definately did it proud as with all your work.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Quality turnaround


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Stunning work,fantastic turnaround...


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

stunning work as usual. What BHP was that car?


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

found the onwers emails , so was then able to find the link to the history of the car well some as i have condensed it down a lot .

when i think of it i dont know why i did not take any pics of the interesting bit inside and under the bonnet 

here copied and paste the best quick bits

Now running 420 horses at the flywheel but weighing less than most hatchbacks (1230kgs with a full tank of fuel), its an absolute weapon on track, and eats almost everything it meets.

The tailgate is Re-Amemiya and is made from carbon fibre. It was £2000!

Hence the single plate Exedy clutch (weedy) got changed for a twin-plate OS Giken when the former died after Fighting Torque 2007 (during the timed run at Brighton Speed Trials 2007

The turbo, which popped at Rockingham in October 2007, was rebuilt with a larger wheel inside. It went from 402hp at the flywheel to 420.

The standard brakes, being weedy and not up to track use, were changed for the APs, which are stunning when combined with Pagid pads.

Water injection was fitted for safety's sake (it is not mapped with the water).

Some amazing memories:

Snetterton, 2007; coming onto the back straight round the outside of an F40 then matching it so utterly for the entire straight that i could have reached out and adjusted his wing mirror for him!

A 'meet at Guildford Cathedral' before a BreakFast Club in 2007 when i had a Murcielago in front (lime green one) and an Enzo behind (red, of course). Later on it was an older Ferrari in front (348?), then the Murci, then me, then a T350 TVR all going for it; no-one else kept up.

Rockingham, October 2007. Sticking on the tail of a lunatic in an R500 Caterham, watching him slide on the way into a corner, slide round it, then slide all the way out. Then pull away on the straight! (Which doesn't happen often, believe me). I'd catch him on the brakes each corner, then gain slightly mid-corner, then he'd clear off again.

Goodwood, August 2008. Brighton & Hove Motor Club (of which i am a member) Sprint. After a wet practice and damp first timed run, the sun came out. I got fastest time of the day as well as winning my class. Two trophies, and i'd have had three if there wasn't some daft rule about me not being allowed to win them all!

Castle Combe, October 2008. A fantastic tussle for a whole session with a Series 1 Elise with a supercharged Type R engine. Stopped for a chat afterwards, then did it again!

Final results:

weight: 1186kg (with half a tank of fuel)

front left 299kg
front right 299kg
rear left 294kg
rear right 294kg

How spot-on is that?

Left to right balance: 50% exactly
Front to rear balance: 50.4% front, 49.6% rear
Cross (diagonal) balance: 50% exactly

June 2009

Just been detailed at KDS in Gillingham. Looks amazing

Then march 2010

This
Well, she's finally popped.

After 4 years and 15,000 miles of making over 400 horse on standard internals, numerous trackdays, a european trip, two Fighting Torques, various meets, a day at The 'Pod, Brighton Speed Trials twice, many sprints and lots of trophies for the mantelpiece it threw a tip on the road the other day.

Kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Steve Burnett (Apr 21, 2009)

Wish I still had my RX7. Amazing cars!
Great job on the car.


----------



## toomanycitroens (Jan 14, 2011)

Brilliant job, looks great for a car that has to earn it's 'corn' so to speak.


----------



## deanie-b (Nov 8, 2010)

Awesome finish on a nice looking Jap vehicle. Shame about it's demise.
:thumb:


----------



## drew 007 (Nov 12, 2008)

Fantastic turn around. :thumb:


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Fantastic work on an awesome motor!:thumb:


----------



## Jacktdi (Oct 21, 2010)

My god those defects are bad, great work on putting it right though.


----------



## maikolo (Oct 27, 2009)

Sick work on a sick car! Perfect:thumb:


----------



## black_civic_si (Feb 27, 2011)

OMG..whoa


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

very nice


----------



## ESSO (Jun 24, 2010)

:thumb::thumb:


----------



## 3976 (Nov 20, 2006)

Yum! Very nice!


----------

